# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Eva Sotiri

## feneri

Në portën e artit letrar, në gjininë e poezisë , ka bërë "trokitjen" Eva Sotiri. Ky ze i ri letrar, me buqetën poetike të një larushie motivesh ka arritur të bëjë prurjen e një niveli të shëndetshëm artistik, për t'ia siguruar vetvetes kulmin , ku zakonish ngjiten ata që kanë vlera te larta artistike.

----------


## feneri

cikli  i parë





Me mungon e tashmja…

----------


## feneri

Trokit !!....


E ndjen se jemi larguar?

Nuk vjen më në orët që vije!

Por vargjet pak më të rralluar

Zemrës i veshin dritë-hije ..!



Ti jo nuk e di se si unë

Në çdo çast veç ty të kërkoj.

E ndjej kur ti je në furtunë,

Trishtimin me ty përjetoj…



Më thuaj nëse si më parë

E ndjen se ç’mendoj unë tani!

Dërgomë një tingull, një fjalë

Trokit dhe kur unë heshtur rri…!

----------


## feneri

Nje zemer....!

Ne ditet e ngopura 
me shoqerira te paverteta;

Ne ditet e mbushura 

plot thashetheme moderne

per pasione personalitetesh 

a per deshtime qeverish;

Ne ditet e marra, kur te duket me kot 
se je dashuruar;

Nder dimrat fals 
a verat e rreme;

Ne koridoret e merzitshme te sekondave,
ku shpesh akullon kotesia;

Ne oret stresuese, 
kur larvat te duken gjarperinj;

Ne castet makabre, 
kur tangerlleku fsheh emocionin;

Ne heshtjen e lige, 
tamam kur duhet te flasesh;

Eshte mire te shikosh pak qiell 
jo artificial...!

Eshte mire te degjosh 
nje fjale te vertete...!

Eshte mire te te perqafoje 
nje zemer si e jotja...!

----------


## feneri

Kujdes nga ajo “urrejtje”…


Ata të dy urrehen, qetësine mos ja u prish

Dhe mos ndërhy në mes tyre tani!

Koren e plagës së urrejtjes mos e gërvish!

Dikur mund të ketë qenë dashuri…


Me fjalë të kota atyre mos iu drejto!

Shmangu më mirë, mos bëj zë!

Nga muret e ndarjes - kështjellë, mos u gabo!

Do ketë padukshmërisht porta në të.


Në rrënoja fjalësh të zymta, trishtuese ngujuar,

Mos mendo se i gjen domosdoshmërisht.

Më mirë vër re - në shikime mos janë përqafuar!

Urrejta që ne perceptojmë mbart ndjenja pafundësisht.

----------


## feneri

Si nje i ikur ëndrrash


Me tik – takun monoton e fatalist
Të saj,
Koha mërgon kërcënueshëm
Të fundit takim…!

Në këtë largësi akullnajash
Të asaj dite me sot,
Ku herë ngrenë koken e herë zhyten thellësive,
Copëra Dielli e buzëqeshjesh,
Copëra mjegulle e lotësh,
Filozofimesh të boshatisura
A klithjesh proverbiale – 
Ti më pervijohesh 
Si nje i ikur ëndrrash
Mes një bote që të kthen veç shpinën,
Mes ajzbergesh dritherues dhe pa jete.

Mos prit më…
Eja!
Sikur gjithë jetën të endeshe
Aerodromeve, 
Stacioneve gjithfarësh të botës,
Do t’ja vlente që një ditë
T’iu arratiseshe veshtrimeve 
Akulluese dhe boshe,
Si shatërvane pa ujë…

Do t’ja vlente të vije sërish
Në Botën e Zemrave që të presin…
Do t’ja vlente regëtima tronditëse
Bashkë me lotin e ngrohtë
Që buron Jetë dhe Dashuri!

----------


## feneri

Me mungon e tashmja…



Më mungon e tashmja që po jetoj
Çuditerisht pa logjike, gërshetohet me kujtesën 
Dhe së bashku falsifikojnë dhe e zhbëjnë
Realitetin.

Cilat ngjarje sërish do të përcaktojnë
Pjesëmarrjen tonë në këtë jetë?
Cila karikaturë pasioni do të imitojë 
Dashurinë?

Habitem me shpejtësinë e kotësisë
Nese ndihemi më të plogët se breshka.
Më të palëvizshëm se mali.
Në praninë e matematikës së ndjenjave?

----------


## feneri

Të keqkuptuar








Kemi gjithmonë një detyrë shumë të vështirë:


Të gjejmë forca për të luftuar


gjykimin e pavërtetë të të tjerëve


në të pandryshueshmen 


botë të rregullave.





Jetojmë shpesh në moskohë dhe në mosvend,


të pasigurtë për të tashmen,


si fëmijë të braktisur 


në një botë kujtimesh dhe pendimesh.





Konfuzë për dimensionet e vërteta të jetës,


të vdekjes,


të pazëvendësueshem, 

të papërsëritshëm,


të keqkuptuar.

----------


## feneri

Ëngjëj dhe djaj


Ditët
tona nisa të mbledh një nga një


pas
fatit të verbër, mes shtegut harraq. 


M’u
dukën vërtet aq pak sa s’ka më,


sa
nisa t’i kthej në minuta sakaq.





Për
hir të një gafe të Zotit a Djallit


u
njohëm kaq vonë, kishim ikur kaq larg.


Më
mirë mos ia dinim kuptimin as mallit,


kur
fronat qenë zënë, kur s’kish vend përqark.





E
sado të këndshme a joshëse, për tmerr,


të
jenë çastet tona kur vrapin ndalojnë,


tik-taku
i ditës që vjen e i merr


tregon
kërcënueshëm ku duhet të shkojmë.





Kokëulur
po ndjej se Toka s’ka vend.


Çdo
skutë është plot “miq” e plot dreqër “shenjtorë”.


Veç
Qielli rri hapur për ne anë e kënd, 


për
ne heretikët a “djajtë” ëngjëllorë.

----------


## feneri

cikli i dytë





Kur nuk te takova…

----------


## feneri

Gjyshes time


Ishte seç na ishte në një kohë...!
Kështu i nisje përrallat, gjyshja ime
dhe unë me ëndje zhytesha në to
e rendja bashkë me ty nëpër rrëfime.

Ti më tregoje, e ëmbla gjyshja ime,
plot historira trimash atdhetarë…
Me magjepsje me kenget dhe shkrimet…,
pastaj për çesmat që pikonin ar…

E mengadalë, plot përkëdheli,
dorën e plakur më vije mbi kokë.
Unë qeshja, siç qeshin fëmijët 
dhe të puthja në të bardhat flokë.

Edhe sot, prapë fjalën tënde dua, 
ngrohtësinë e zemrës, sytë e tu…
Je në shpirtin tim, gjithmonë me mua,
megjithë boshin që mbeti këtu…

----------


## feneri

Imazhi i nje heroi te rene per Atdhe…

Keto vargje, heroi im, jane per ty, 
Per driten qe ke pasur dhe prape ta shoh ne sy.
Per jeten tende, Diell dhe hapesire,
Per vdekje tende qe keput zinxhire.

Hyjnor, yll i pashuar dhe ze i drejtesise,
Emri yt me pershendet nga krahet e perjetesise.
As frika, as dhimbja jo, ty nuk te ndal,
Imazhi yt eshte trumfi final.

Fjala jote eshte kushtrim i pafund…
Nuk ka me armik qe ty te te munde.
Per ty jam krenare, por syte kam gjithe lot.
Se bashku drejt fitores, askush s'na ndal dot…

Hyjnor, i pavdekshem, drite e vendit tim,
Shpirti yt me ndricon, tek prehet ne ameshim.
Terri, padrejtesia, egersia me s’te ndal,
Vepra jote eshe triumfi final.

----------


## feneri

Babait tim

Kujtimet janë veshur plot mjegull.
Tashmë nuk i kujtoj dot të gjitha 
Aq kthjellët përherë.

Dhe figura jote dhe zëri yt,
Dhe aroma jote kanë hyrë në një botë zbehjeje,
Siç zbeh era polenin e luleve në pranverë.

Ti vjen e nga ajo fotografi më buzëqesh
Çdo herë që të shoh.
Ti më buzëqesh përsëri e përsëri.

Duket sikur ti je më i lumtur se unë,
Sikur edhe që andej shpirti yt kërkon të më dërgoje
Lumturi.

Ku ta çoj gjithë këtë dashuri që na bashkon?
Këtë lidhje kaq të fortë?
Këtë lidhje instiktive, të pakëputur, ma thuaj!

Lidhje të pavdekshme!
Unë nuk mund të jetoj dot pa ty.
Siç duket as ti, që vjen kaq shpesh, pa mua.




Horizont i një prekshmërie malli e dhembjeje!

Janë të rrallë krijuesit, aq ma të rrallë kritikët që munden të përkufizojnë dimensionin domethënës të shprehjeve poetike!

Poetja Eva SOTIRI i ka ofruar faqes së krijuesëve poezinë margaritarë dhe është e natyrëshme që ajo i ka prekur ca lexues dhe bashkëpunëtor të këtij forumi , se, kanë vënë ca fjali në fund të ripostimit të poezisë.
As unë, dhe ata që pas meje, siç e bënë edhe postuesit para meje , nuk do t'ia arrijmë që t'ia shpjegojmë lexuesit domethënien e plotë të poezisë , e cila, sado e shkurtër, është aq e pambarim në shtjellim! Sepse, është e shkruar për mungesën e figurës kryesore të jetës, ashtu siç del figura e Babait ! 

Por, Eva  është shumë e arsyeshme ! Ajo ka shpaluar ndjenjën e saj pasi , kanë ndryshuar gjendjet dhe disponimet, rrethanat dhe komunikimet e saj me jetën, njerëzit ! Në këtë relacion, ajo është treguar e fortë, mbijetuese, dhe me një shestim të përhershëm ka vënë portretizimin e babit në vargje! Aty ka rritur dimensionet e një vlere të madhe siç është babai për fëmijën! Por ndjenja e Evës, e nxitur nga pikëshikimi poetik, ka vënë dioptrinë e pikëshikimeve aty ku zemra bëhet vullkan malli e dashurie, dhe të mbulon me detin e përhershëm të pavdeksisë së babait, i cili, edhe nga kthetrat e ftohta te vdekjes, ka leshuar pikëshikimet që të shikojë krijesën duke u përball pa të në jetë, që për shpirtin e tij dhe nderin e tij të arrijë lartësitë e suksesit!

"Duket se ti je më i lumtur se unë
Sikur edhe që andej shpirti yt do të me dergojë
Lumturi...!"

Këto vargje që lindin pas mungesës së tij fizike, e kanë vënë Poeten Eva në dimensionin e një meditimi që sa është dhembje, po aq eshte edhe sfidim për atë që ndjen se , Babai, akoma dikun qëndron, përballet dhe mbijeton t'i japë lumturi.

Në përmbyllje të kësaj nisme krijuese, Eva Sotiri, ka vënë vulën e një përjetësie ! Ja se si e rrumbullakson atë :

"Lidhje të pavdekshme
Unë nuk mund të jetoj dot pa ty !
Siç duket as ti, që vjen kaq shpesh, pa mua !

Kjo sfidë e racionales meditative, ka shpaluar rrjedhat e një linje të domosdoshme! Ka shpaluar vvragët, lotët, dhembjen, vetminë e krijueses , dhe e përkrahur nga hija e dashur e babait, ajo ka hy në shtigjet e krijimit, t'ia japë pavdeksinë babait, që vdekja, vetëm fizikisht i ndau!

----------


## feneri

Nje kenge per ne te dy…

Sa here qe jemi bashke ti me thua 
Se do me rrembesh gjithe ngrohtesine
Dhe ta mbash me vete
Per ta pasur dikur, nese i ftohti te rreshket neper shpine.

Sa here qe te takoj ti me thua 
Se do rrembesh aromen e flokeve te mia
Per ta mbajtur brenda teje
Sa here qe te duhet te enderrosh…

Sa here qe te shikoj ti me thua 
Se do ta marresh driten e syve te mi
Dhe do ta ruash ne zemren tende
Per te bere drite kur jeta te jete e erret..

Kur te jemi bashke
Une do rrembej gjithe rrahjet e zemres tende
Dhe me to do te ndertoj krahet e nje fluture
Qe te rrije me mua dhe te me tregoje per ty…

Kur te jemi bashke 
Do te te dua dhe vetem do te te dua
Dhe gjithe kjo dashuri do jete 
Me e bukur se gjithe endrrat e gjithe te dashuruarve.

Kur te jemi bashke
Nga cdo enderr do çele nje lule
Nga cdo lule, nje fole dashurie,
Nga cdo fole, nje kenge per ne te dy…

----------


## feneri

Kur nuk te takova…


Une nuk isha, ndersa ti derdhje lot,
Dhe lotet e qiellit binin mbi ty.
Shpirti me thyhej, sa shume s’e them dot,
Ne naten qe shtrihej ngadale mbi te dy.

Mungova, isha atje ku nuk doja.
Trishtuar, me duhej te recitoja gezim…
Nuk shihja as yje, as henen kundroja,
Teksa doja te rendja ku ish shpirtin tim.

Me mire, ndoshta, qe me lot nuk te pashe,
Me mire qe dhe ti me lot s’me pe mua.
Ne enderr me dhimbte, me vriste, pa fjale
Ajo largesi nga zemra qe dua.

Ne diten qe erdhi, nje diell me shihte
Trishtueshem, sikur te me thoshte me fal,
Qe s’u be aq i nxehte, sa te tera t’i shkrinte 
Malet dhe rruget qe neve na ndane…

----------


## feneri

Ndryshe

Ndryshe, sot gjithshka eshte ndryshe..,
Alternuar neper jeten drite e terr,
Tjeter eshte shikimi edhe puthja.
Tjeter, nje mendim qe rrugen merr.

Ndryshe…! Ti ke hyre ne zemren time.
Nuk e di se si, nga c’porte valle
Dhe cdo mates, busull humb kuptimin,
Si ta dija qe do ndjeja kaq shume mall!

Ndryshe vjen mengjesi, perkedheles,
Tingujt ndryshe rendin si ujvare...
E gjithe jeta si cdo dite merr rrjedhen,
Por … asgje nuk eshte si me pare…

----------


## feneri

Cikli i tretë





Dite pa shpirt

----------


## feneri

Fjala


Në krahë të përkund, 
të vret, 
të ngre prapë,

një fjalë e ngrohtë,
 e egër
 a kallp.

Një fjalë hipokrite
 kthen qiellin në gri,
një
fjalë mjeshtërore 
të vesh me magji.

Një fjalë s’është gjithshka,
 shpesh s’të mjafton,
sa herë e vërteta 
në të nuk qëndron.

Por zemra
 e veshur me mjegull stuhish.
për fjalën e ëmbël 
ka mall sigurisht.

----------


## feneri

Fjalorët


Nuk di pse pyetja jote kaq dhimbshëm më kumbon,
nuk di pse nga çdo kthesë ti rri dhe më vështron…

Dhe kur vrapoj shkujdesur, dhe kur jetën ndjek pas,
dhe kur boshin e heshtur përpiqem mos ta has…

“A jam unë mikja jote?”- si erdhëm gjer këtu?
Ta dish thellë zemrës time janë gdhendur sytë e tu…

“Mos jam për ty e huaj?” ç’të them s’më mbetet më.
Gjithshka rreth nesh më duket e ngrysur dhe pa zë.

Sa shumë vlen ti për mua s’e ditke pra, vërtet??!!
Atëhere gjithë fjalorët duhen ndryshuar krejt

----------


## feneri

Dite pa shpirt



Digjen qiej prej letre

Iluzione yjesish..

Fragmente pafundesish.

Deti i zi mbledh simbolet e lirise, madheshtise…

Hije çnjerezore infiltrojne deri ne kocke

Si shpirtra te keqinj

Pergjaken imazhe 

Ne kujtese dhe ne mendime

Invazion kotesish…

----------

